# code for excision of pelvic mass



## Rgreen0118 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can anyone help me with this one:

Physician did a laparoscopic ovarian cystectomy (L) with reduction of ovarian torsion(L) with excision of a pelvic mass in the posterior cul de sac. Pelvic mass measured 3 X 2 X 1 cm. 

How would you guys code this?

Thanks in advance,
Rhonda


----------

